# Acana Intolerance



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I think the Acana may be too rich for a puppy. We feed Max Wild Prairie. He does great on it, but he did not start it until he was about 18 months old. We fed Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Food when Max was a pup. Also, I think the conventional foods with grain are fine for puppies.


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

The breeder had told me to switch him from puppy food to adult food at 6 months. Which would have been next week if it was not for the fact that I changed it earlier. Our vet and others had said that Acana was an all stages food and it would be okay to switch him to Acana at 3 months. I think you're right, it is too rich for him at such a young age.

I am absolutely clue less as to start when researching dog food again. I know I would like to stick to something that doesn't have a super high protein content (like EVO or Orijen).


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

It's probably too rich for him. Puppies and their tummies!! I've been there.. Tried so many foods like acana, Orijen,wellness,Fromm when mine were that age and ended up on pro plan their first year. Now they are all in earthborn Great Plains and doing fine.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Acana does make a large breed puppy food. For what it is worth: Max ate the Eukanuba Puppy food until he was 15 or 16 months old. He had no problems and he is a healthy, big boy. Eukanuba states its puppy formula can be fed until 2 years old. I agree, there are so many dog foods out there, it can be daunting trying to figure out what is best. For puppies, I think a simpler, lower protein food is best.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Acana does make a large breed puppy food. For what it is worth: Max ate the Eukanuba Puppy food until he was 15 or 16 months old. He had no problems and he is a healthy, big boy. Eukanuba state its puppy formula can be fed until 2 years old. I agree, there are so many dog foods out there, it can be daunting trying to figure out what is best. For puppies, I think a simpler, lower protein food is best.


Funny I was just saying that today when we get our next puppy I won't be messing with all the different foods. Simple for the first year


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Neither of my 2 girls could tolerate Acana LBP, and they were 2 and 5 years old at the time. We tried puppy because they needed the calories to maintain weight. After 3 months on it, their coats were horrible, I had anal gland issues with the older one, and both had constant soft to runny poops. I switched them to Pro Plan Selects Salmon and Brown Rice and overnight they had solid poops and they have great coats.


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

After doing some research yesterday and this morning, I think it would be best to switch him off of Acana - at least for the time being. Who knows, maybe I will give it another shot in a year or two and see how he does on it.

From some of the reading that I have done, I think I have the food choices narrowed down to Fromm Classics and Taste of the Wild. 

Some concerns

Taste of the Wild:
1) The recent recalls 
2) 31 grams of protein (compared to the 28 on Acana that he is on right now)

Fromm:
1) It is not grain-free
2) Brewer's dry yeast in the ingredients?

I have been leaning towards the Fromm, but input from others would be appreciated.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

My question is how much are you feeding? Even feeding 1/4 cup over can cause loose stools. I would try that before I switch again

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

The feeding suggestion on the bag says to feed 2 1/4 cups a day. So I feed Cooper 1 cup in the morning and 1 1/4 cups at dinner.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

You can also try the Fromm 4 Star Grain-free lines if you are gearing towards that! They have several different flavours that you can rotate if you would like too. I believe it is an ALS line though...never really noticed if they had a separate line for puppies.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I started Murphy on Orijen lg breed puppy and he had soft poop the whole time he ate it. He was healthy active etc. I changed him to Acana at the age of about seven months and he's doing great on Ranchland. He's now eating about 2 3/4 cups a day. His coat is beautiful and not heavy at all.


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

I think you are leaning in the right direction with the Fromm's. There are a large number of Fromm users on here. The fact that they are a highly rated company by all of the rating sources, family owned and operated since day one, and use only quality US ingredients are a big plus.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been very lucky with Acana and Orijen with my pups. But I do agree Fromm is a great choice as well.

My pups eat Acana and Orijen, and Fromm Grain-Free Pork & Peas, and Grain-Free Game Bird Recipes in their rotation. So far no issues, and they really enjoy the food too 

Also, all my dogs were raised on Fromm puppy food and everything was golden.


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

I bought Fromm last night and started to mix in into the Acana. We'll have to see how he does on it. I don't expect to really see a huge difference for a good two weeks at the earliest. Fingers crossed that he does well on it. :crossfing
Thanks everyone!


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

Keltey started on Wild Prairie at around 5 months. Her stool was a bit loose. Once that bag was getting low, I tried her on Grasslands, and her stools firmed right up, and has been on it ever since (she's 2 now). Maybe an ingredient change ??


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

Update: So Cooper is now officially 100% on Fromm. We're done mixing in the Acana and weaning him onto Fromm. Poops are still a bit loose, but we'll see how it goes. I'm guessing his GI tract is still getting used to Fromm.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

golden_732 said:


> Update: So Cooper is now officially 100% on Fromm. We're done mixing in the Acana and weaning him onto Fromm. Poops are still a bit loose, but we'll see how it goes. I'm guessing his GI tract is still getting used to Fromm.


Yeah it's going to take a while, and are you giving some canned pumpkin with his meals? That will help with the loose poops etc


----------

